# Ocp???



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

I have been searching and have had no luck....how much is a season ass for OCP???


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

PASS* hahahaha


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

http://oceancrestpier.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=699


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr said:


> I have been searching and have had no luck....how much is a season ass for OCP???


Dunno about OCP, but they accept some here for free!!


----------



## logger head (Dec 22, 2010)

i heard it was 300 + for King fishing and im not sure about the bottom fishing, way to high priced if you ask me. i would look at Oak Island Pier , its much cheaper and less crowded..


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

yea im going to fish there a little...but the wreck off ocp is what is drawing me to there...plus the rules for ocp sound better to me.... 

For cobia do yall allow sight casting off the T? I know its for king fishen but jw


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

logger head said:


> i heard it was 300 + for King fishing and im not sure about the bottom fishing, way to high priced if you ask me. i would look at Oak Island Pier , its much cheaper and less crowded..


There's a reason it's less crowded.


----------



## jimbob63 (Apr 29, 2010)

fyi to all,OCP has had a change in business owners don't know how this is going to effect things like the king tournaments and so forth or prices and rules;if anyone else has any info about whats going to happen there this season it'd be good to know.
IMHO i hate that all this crap has happened;liked it the way it was


----------



## logger head (Dec 22, 2010)

all tourneys will be the same Jimbob, and the price of King pass will be 286.00 ... just got the word..


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

jimbob63 said:


> fyi to all,OCP has had a change in business owners don't know how this is going to effect things like the king tournaments and so forth or prices and rules;if anyone else has any info about whats going to happen there this season it'd be good to know.
> IMHO i hate that all this crap has happened;liked it the way it was


just curious, seen it alot,what does IMHO stand for, Me and my ma cant figure it out,Thanks for co/operating, Any body want to tell me what it means,I would surelly appreciate it!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ian said:


> just curious, seen it alot,what does IMHO stand for, Me and my ma cant figure it out,Thanks for co/operating, Any body want to tell me what it means,I would surelly appreciate it!


 In my humble opinion...


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Everything will be the same at OCP!! Why is everyone freaking out? Trying to talk the "new guy" Vance into leaving the pier open 24hrs as it was before. I know everyone is wary of a change, but I believe this is a good one. Any questions, please let me know.

Thomas...


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr said:


> yea im going to fish there a little...but the wreck off ocp is what is drawing me to there...plus the rules for ocp sound better to me....
> 
> For cobia do yall allow sight casting off the T? I know its for king fishen but jw


You are not allowed to sight cast off the tee, but are more than welcome to right on the other side of the base of the King T. Any questions just let me know.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> In my humble opinion...


thank u sir,been a stirun that brain fart for a bit...


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I thought Dave Cooper was the owner. I fished OCP for years, then Dave started running it and I witnessed some unsavory things during tournaments, particularly when other piers were involved, and never went back. If he is truly gone I will return as it was a great pier when it was run by the "little" person.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

fishloser said:


> I thought Dave Cooper was the owner. I fished OCP for years, then Dave started running it and I witnessed some unsavory things during tournaments, particularly when other piers were involved, and never went back. If he is truly gone I will return as it was a great pier when it was run by the "little" person.


Yes he is truely gone, he was never the owner. The owners brother, Vance, is running the pier now and is a super nice guy. Look foward to fishing with you.


----------



## Truthbringer (Mar 31, 2011)

Triple T. You claim to be on the inside track, by virtue of several posts. Vance, is NOT related to Mr. Andrews by any other means than being a long time "friend." Ask him yourself. I further caution you to watch your tongue as you can be held legally accountable for the mis-information you spread about Mr. Cooper, Vance, Mr. Andrews, or any other party involved.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Truthbringer said:


> Triple T. You claim to be on the inside track, by virtue of several posts. Vance, is NOT related to Mr. Andrews by any other means than being a long time "friend." Ask him yourself. I further caution you to watch your tongue as you can be held legally accountable for the mis-information you spread about Mr. Cooper, Vance, Mr. Andrews, or any other party involved.


Triple T has not said anything to be held legally accountable for. You responses, on the other hand, raises many questions. The first one being what is your interest in this, the second being who you are. If you KNOW wrong info has been posted just post the correct info, you cannot be held Legally responsible to stating the truth or the facts!


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

Is the web page down? I haven't been able to pull it up for a while now. If so , any idea when it will be back?


----------



## logger head (Dec 22, 2010)

fishloser said:


> Triple T has not said anything to be held legally accountable for. You responses, on the other hand, raises many questions. The first one being what is your interest in this, the second being who you are. If you KNOW wrong info has been posted just post the correct info, you cannot be held Legally responsible to stating the truth or the facts!


you have a POINT Fishloser.......... Triple T HASNT said anything Legal Binding.....


----------



## logger head (Dec 22, 2010)

in fact Could "truthbringer" be the one and Only????


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I think it is pretty obvious!!!!


----------



## logger head (Dec 22, 2010)

bwahahahaahahaha


----------



## Truthbringer (Mar 31, 2011)

I can assure you that I am no Dave Cooper. What's amusing is, you all seem to instantly want to call me out, but haven't offered up your own names. As for Triple T, he and I, both being reasonable people, have worked out the issue in private. More of you should be like him, and be more concerned with fishing...than say, driving a white van around where you don't belong.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

[QUOTE...than say, driving a white van around where you don't belong.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like a threat from an angry UPS driver


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Truthbringer has a lot of issues, all of which are apparently in his own mind. The only things I have seen stated on here are:

1. Dave Cooper is no longer associated with OCP.

2. Vance is the owners brother, which after calling, he says he is.

3. Dave Cooper was never the owner, though he claimed he was.

Whatever other issues Truthbringer has, only the shadow knows!

Now if I can be sued for the above, sue me!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ok fellas,what's the p*ssin contest about?? Just go there and fish,no need in the political spinning...


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Ok fellas,what's the p*ssin contest about?? Just go there and fish,no need in the political spinning...


There is no politics involved only "truth" and sometimes the "truth" hurts. This, I thought, was an information forum. Unfortunately, all info is not always going to be nice. Sometimes the info is not what you want to hear, e.g. beach closures, etc. In the case of OCP, the prior management was doing some things that were unsavory. I hate to think the administrators of this forum feel they must be censors and feel it necessary to protect the readers, particularly those who frequent OCP , from knowing what happened. I'm sure if it involved Avon or Rodanthe you would not be responding as you did and have in the past concerning a pier you have never been to. JMHO. But I could be wrong and no offense to to Kenny was intended by this post.


----------



## logger head (Dec 22, 2010)

Truthbringer said:


> I can assure you that I am no Dave Cooper. What's amusing is, you all seem to instantly want to call me out, but haven't offered up your own names. As for Triple T, he and I, both being reasonable people, have worked out the issue in private. More of you should be like him, and be more concerned with fishing...than say, driving a white van around where you don't belong.


Well my Van is a 4x4 and My Name is Josh Davis.... ok whats yours "truthbringer" anything else please dont be scared and ask...oh and im a Commercial Fisherman and well do you want my pants size?? 36 waist. anything else??? yeah ok.. thank you and have a great day..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishloser said:


> There is no politics involved only "truth" and sometimes the "truth" hurts. This, I thought, was an information forum. Unfortunately, all info is not always going to be nice. Sometimes the info is not what you want to hear, e.g. beach closures, etc. In the case of OCP, the prior management was doing some things that were unsavory. I hate to think the administrators of this forum feel they must be censors and feel it necessary to protect the readers, particularly those who frequent OCP , from knowing what happened. I'm sure if it involved Avon or Rodanthe you would not be responding as you did and have in the past concerning a pier you have never been to. JMHO. But I could be wrong and no offense to to Kenny was intended by this post.


 no offense taken,just don't want folks in a pissing contest between each other.. If it were Rodanthe and Avon,I'd be just as pissed,and don't blame you for being so.. If I understand what is going on correctly,the whole deal is inexcusable.. Like was said,I understand,but you can state the facts although we don't need bickering back and forth about em...


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

agree 100%.


----------



## Dave Cooper (Apr 26, 2011)

> Truthbringer has a lot of issues, all of which are apparently in his own mind. The only things I have seen stated on here are:
> 
> 1. Dave Cooper is no longer associated with OCP.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by fishloser
> There is no politics involved only "truth" and sometimes the "truth" hurts. This, I thought, was an information forum. Unfortunately, all info is not always going to be nice. Sometimes the info is not what you want to hear, e.g. beach closures, etc. In the case of OCP, the prior management was doing some things that were unsavory. I hate to think the administrators of this forum feel they must be censors and feel it necessary to protect the readers, particularly those who frequent OCP , from knowing what happened. I'm sure if it involved Avon or Rodanthe you would not be responding as you did and have in the past concerning a pier you have never been to. JMHO. But I could be wrong and no offense to to Kenny was intended by this post.





> no offense taken,just don't want folks in a pissing contest between each other.. If it were Rodanthe and Avon,I'd be just as pissed,and don't blame you for being so.. If I understand what is going on correctly,the whole deal is inexcusable.. Like was said,I understand,but you can state the facts although we don't need bickering back and forth about em...



1. I am no longer associated with day to day business operations of Ocean Crest Pier. True

2. Vance Coursin the current pier manager, is not related by kinship to any person associated with the ownership of OCP nor does he have any ownership interests in the pier. True

3. Dave Cooper is the currently registered business owner and president of Ocean Crest Pier Inc of NC. True

These are the simple facts................. and it is inexcusable that induendo cause such bickering and be allowed to continue in a public forum. Signed the Real Dave Cooper


----------



## MasterBaiter1 (Jul 27, 2010)

lol


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

LOL is about right, MB. I don't know what to think of this OCP stuff I've seen, and I hope I am not just feeding a troll or two.

Dave Cooper is a member here, and his handle is dkingman. He has been around this site for a long time.

As for threads like this being "allowed to continue," there have been other things about this situation said on here, many of them very negative, and the mods have dealt with them, either by moving them out of the NC forum, warning posters they need to provide proof before posting accusations, or removing the threads completely. I don't know what more can be done. This site should not be like Topix.

That is my penny's worth.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

i dont care who owns what or who was related to who. i like fishing there. PERIOD. I like Dave Cooper. Dont care what he may or may not have done. He ran a dang good pier and was always friendly and helpful. He was friendly and helpful to everyone ! for all of those that feel you need to know..........WHY??? the pier is there- GO FISH!! Dave, i dont care what happened we will miss you out on the planks. we all wish you the best. too much has been made of all of this so lets all drop it. im not perfect and doubt any of you are so lets ease mup on dave. my opinion is he managed the best pier better than most could come close to. im mad more are not on here backing dave but im sure lots dont even visit pier and surf. dont everybody assume they know the truth and everyone else just dont worry about it. fish before our ocean is 10w40!!


----------



## MasterBaiter1 (Jul 27, 2010)

BubbaHoTep said:


> LOL is about right, MB. I don't know what to think of this OCP stuff I've seen, and I hope I am not just feeding a troll or two.
> 
> Dave Cooper is a member here, and his handle is dkingman. He has been around this site for a long time.
> 
> ...


THIS [email protected]# is STUPID, ok everyone, Everyone get there Panties out of a bunch, ITS OVER, THE COOPERS ARENT THERE ANYMORE,, Vance is a Nice guy, He is related to Steve Andrews, not by blood, its his adopted brother.. OK NOW LETS GO FISH, GEEZ this Crap is funny to me because a few people on here want to stir up something that is over.. and BUBBA your right..... but TRUTH BRINGER, AND SOME OTHER ONE , just GROW THE HELL UP.. thank you.. now go fish..... oh AND THE PRICES HAVE DROPPED AT OCP. alot cheaper...... no more RIPPING PEOPLE OFF.. LETS GO FISHING..

HAVE A NICE DAY AND TIGHT LINES


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Word has it they put a 19 pound King on the deck yesterday eve. Lets just all go fishing!


----------



## Oceanminded (Apr 28, 2011)

OCP is the place to be. Let's all get over the changes and set our sites on fishing. The pier will take care of itself, and any changes are for the better. The fish need us to chase them. BTW boys, 
watch out, I might chase you down the pier, or take your fish!


----------

